# Which loom to choose? Want to knit a hat, never used a loom



## Christinak (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been unsuccessful trying to knit a hat on needles so want to get a loom and try it. I remember when I was very young I had a spool loom and made slippers and sweaters for Barbie (that was when Barbie first came out).

I have read about several looms and am confused what to choose. It seems I should have started down this path years ago since so many people love the Knifty Knitter that has been out of production a long time. Please tell me pros and cons from your experience. Hobby Lobby, Cindiwood, Boye 

Thank you,
Christina
A soon to be loom knitter!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I too love my Knifty Knitter, but a friend bought a hobby lobby one. She is quite pleased with it.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The loom you choose depends what yarn weight you want to use. The plastic looms are used with bulky yarn, but the more expensive wood looms can be used with finer yarn weights. I'm pretty sure you can pick up some of the plastic ones at Walmart. I haven't really used looms myself, but have researched them because, someday, I would like to teach my autistic son how to use them. 

If your hat knitting problem has to do with double point needles, there are other techniques you could try, like using one long circular and the magic loop method, or using two circular needles. You can find videos on YouTube.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

This is a very good site to learn from. There are other sections here as well. Also a lot of patterns. You can also go to youtube.

http://www(.)loomahat(.)com/loom-size/

Just take the parantheses out and then copy and paste. It says too much traffic, so we cannot post the actual link.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I just saw an enormous loom called zippy for #6 & 7 yarns for bulkychunky a stitch an inch knits


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

You can go with a Kiss Loom they are located here http://kisslooms.com/ I love my Kiss Looms the stitches really mimic needle knitted stitches
or you could go with these from Walmart
Boye light weight yarn round loom set
or the Leisure Arts Ultimate Oval Loom Knitting Set


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

My advise would be that you buy a cheap set first, like the ones from Michaels, or Hobby Lobby to see if you like working with looms, and like in needle knitting, is easier learning with larger size pegs. Don't get the Boye set because the hook like pegs make it difficult to work with. You can use bulky yarn with them, or two strains of worsted. Then, if you like working with looms, and feel confident, you can look for other looms. I love the ones from Authentic Knitting Board, and CinDWood. The pegs are easy to work with, and they have looms with pegs placed closer together, that you can use with thinner yarn.
I forgot to mention that I just got a set of Kiss looms, and I'm learning to use them. I love how the stitches are formed, but IMHO, they are not for beginners.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I have just finished making 29 sets of hats and scarves for the homeless. I used the cheap plastic looms that were my mother's. She made hats for newborns for the hospital. These looms are very easy to use and I use double strand of yarn. The scarves come out double and are nice and cozy. Unless you want to do fancy stitches these are adequate for regular hats and scarves. 
'


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes the Looms are nice.
They're not making Knifty Knitters anymore?
Since When?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Acouple of years ago they quit making them. They do have some on Amazon and ebay but not the original. I bought the Darice from Hobby Lobby's with a ciupon and with tax it only cost me $9.26. The ones that Michaels sells are plastic and the Darice are a little lighter than the knifty knitters. I definitely do not like the the Boye looms. The pegs are like a hook and the yarn gets hooked up on it. I think they came out with another kind but not sure as I haven't seen them yet. 

To knit a baby hat you would luse the 24 peg loom. If you go to loom a hats site she tells you each size and what hats to make on them.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

The Loops&Threads looms (original round set) is close to the KK Looms. Using Michael's coupons can make this reasonable. A coupon at JoAnn's makes the Knitting Board line of looms fun to buy. AT http://www.knittingboard.com there are a lot of How To's, free patterns, and a Blog all will help you make a decision. Look in thrift stores, I just picked up a Loops&Threads long loom set in the box at a thrift store for 5 and tax. On you tube search loom knit hats. This site is interesting http://loomknittingvideos.com/2015/01/how-to-loom-knit-a-10-stitch-blanket/ Have fun and tell us how you are doing. Moon Loomer I PS: Here is a picture of a hat I just finished, it is made of 5 wt acrylic yarn except the white head band section, it is 6 wt 50% wool. Three 5 wts one 6 wt at 1.79 ea ball = 6 hats for a dollar and a quarter. Merry Xmas all!



Christinak said:


> I have been unsuccessful trying to knit a hat on needles so want to get a loom and try it. I remember when I was very young I had a spool loom and made slippers and sweaters for Barbie (that was when Barbie first came out).
> 
> I have read about several looms and am confused what to choose. It seems I should have started down this path years ago since so many people love the Knifty Knitter that has been out of production a long time. Please tell me pros and cons from your experience. Hobby Lobby, Cindiwood, Boye
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingfromleft (Jan 11, 2017)

I have had my Knifty Knitter looms for a few years. I made 10 hats 4 years ago for Christmas presents for my grandchildren. The hats work up fast. I have also made bootie/mittens for babies. I Like watching You Tube for ideas and how to videos.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, I saw your old post about loving your Kiss Loom. I just ordered a plastic set from Amazon (some no-name brand) that I am learning on. I know I am new and will get faster, but in your opinion, is it possible to get to where one can knit on the loom as fast as with needles? I have knit for years, but between gardening and knitting, sometimes my hands get aggravated and ache. 

I saw the Kiss looms and like that one can use lighter weights of yarn. I'm warm blooded and just can't wear worsted weight tops. I was glad to read that you love yours.


----------

